# Optical illusion board



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is a board I did a while ago after seeing this on another website. It's hard to see from the pic, but in person the board looks like it's warping away from you. At first I thought it was just a little too much varnish fumes :blink:. Funny thing is along the way of clamping this sucker together it did get a little warp to it. :wallbash:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I see it! And before coffee even. Pretty cool


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very clever project...well done. Looks like a pillow.:yes:












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very cool looking board. Almost a shame to mark it up with a knife. Great work.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

I like it! Mess with your depth perception while holding a knife! My kinda guy! :laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i can see the illusion in the pic
pretty cool


----------



## cjward (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks good! Where are you gonna put it?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

cjward said:


> Looks good! Where are you gonna put it?


Since it has a slight warp to it, I'm either going to make it a lazy susan for the dining room table or hang it on the wall as art.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Funny, I see it warping toward me, rather than away. Same principle is in effect, though, so I suspect I'm not the only one. Just have to tilt your head differently to see it the opposite way.


----------



## sstruck (Dec 19, 2010)

frankp said:


> Funny, I see it warping toward me, rather than away. Same principle is in effect, though, so I suspect I'm not the only one. Just have to tilt your head differently to see it the opposite way.


I saw it warping toward me too. I'm sure some psychologist somewhere could tell us the reason we see it differently.

Would make a cool piece to hang on the wall.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

I like it. Could you talk more about what wood was used and how you made it? Are plans for those available for free or no?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

The woods are maple and purpleheart. I'd like to try another one in maple and walnut. I did not use any plans, just saw a picture of one and the old 60's poster that inspired it. To make it I glued up two large blanks that were negative images of each other with progressively smaller strips of wood. Once those were dry, planed and sanded, I cut them apart in progressively smaller strips and alternated them for the final glue up. I don't remember the exact sizes of the strips off the top of my head, but I think they decrease by 1/4" each step.

I got in a little too much of a hurry trying to glue up the final panel and allowed the clamps to pull it a little out of true (warped just a bit). If I do another I will do the final glue up in stages. 

This was a fun and challenging board to make.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

That is cool and looks like a fun project to make.

Red


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

jaxonquad said:


> I like it! Mess with your depth perception while holding a knife! My kinda guy! :laughing:


hahahaha my thoughts exactly, beautiful piece!!!


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I need some sea sick pills! Very cool.It tells ya how impossible it is to set up your tablesaw,jointer and planer to be exactly square. 1 degree off and with that many joints.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I like that design, I have that sitting on my desk top as one of my next boards I want to build. Very nice!


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Man that really is cool:thumbsup:

Complements there´s a lot of fine workmanship gone into that to make it work.

I´v just seen it now and the first thing that hit me was "Escher".

I did at one time have two of his books of illustrations.(Long gone).

I tried to find a link to his work but all I could find was bad pics of his works.

Well done man:yes:.


----------

